# Awful digestive issues, what is it.



## hgutier2 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello,

I'm hoping someone has had the same symptoms as me because doctors and gastro can figure what is wrong with me. So for 9 months I have had stomach and intestines noises even If i eat anything. Noises and grumbling happen in the mornings mostly but also in day and night . Also anything I eat I burp meanwhile I eat and have gas after eating. My bowel movements are always yellow sometimes light brown no matter what I eat. I get body ache sometimes and urine a lot and body itches. I had ct scan, endoscopy and colonoscopy, blood tests, fecal tests and urine tests everything was normal. It's hard for me to think it's ibs. I'm so fustrated doctors once thought it was cancer because I lost weight quick unintentionally but then gain it back quick and more. I'm hoping somewhere has had the same symptoms and found a solution. Also I was tested for hyplori and celiac disease and was negative ". Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Read my other posts about going low carb, could be a solution for you.


----------

